# Van configuration



## Hansen team (Apr 26, 2008)

anyone seen any threads/photos of van set up for having everything all handy and stored away. Getting ready to do mine GMC 2500 and dont want to reinvent th ewhell (lazy)


----------



## LouisZerr (Dec 31, 2007)

http://www.danielskitchenbath.com/miscphotos.html


scroll down about half way on that page...you'll get some ideas


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: Nice Ride


----------



## Hansen team (Apr 26, 2008)

*Mortgage time*

just mortgage my house and I could do my can - whoa dude thats over the top. Must freak people out - in a good way



LouisZerr said:


> http://www.danielskitchenbath.com/miscphotos.html
> 
> 
> scroll down about half way on that page...you'll get some ideas


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

I did mine a tad bit cheaper.


----------



## Mark (Oct 1, 2008)

yeah I am looking to do something that gives me enough shelving to stock all my primers, paints, solvents, powertools, etc. but still have enough room for sheet rock, lumber and such. good pics.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

My interior:



















I built an 'overhead' shelf to store sheets in ^^^









and more below


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

I added a sink for washing hands - The water heats up from the battery when the engine is running.










A pole rack to hang extension/sanding poles and taping handles. Some drawers to put brushes/rollers/tools etc in ^^^


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

are you kidding me? man, you rule.


----------



## graybear13 (Feb 28, 2009)

You da Man , Tool !!! I like the sink and have you ever considered doing van conversions ?


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

graybear13 said:


> I like the sink and have you ever considered doing van conversions ?


That thing gave me a headache! Wood seems to hate me with a vengeance - It took me a whole day to do the interior of that and another half day to run the wires (hidden) for the sink through so the auto-electrician could wire it up. I'd rather paint lol.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

All I can say is, WOW!


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

*Okay now I'm spooked!*

I just noticed - In the first two pics there's a face in the paint splashes which is on the bottom of an old tray!

Spooky!

Zoomed view:










_I wonder if I should frame it and stick it on the wall or if It might be worth sticking it on eBay :laughing:_


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah- that's creepy. Maybe it's Vincent Van Ghost :blink:. He's trying to rid of his competition but he's misunderstood which kind of painter you are and is haunting the wrong van!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

> I added a sink for washing hands - The water heats up from the battery when the engine is running.


That's just awesome, Pete.

BTW, call your local telly and tell them you got an image of the Madonna in a paint pan. Better advertising you could not buy !!


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

I'm going to call it the Turin Tray :thumbup:


----------



## jmda (Nov 14, 2007)

Will try to remember to take a couple pics. I have an e250 that was a DHL van.

I bought two sets of steel shelves at Lowes one larger than the other. Used one section of shelving from each set. I made the shelves with the shelves upside down so that things would not slide off. It works great. 

I will just have to post some pics this week.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

TooledUp said:


> That thing gave me a headache! Wood seems to hate me with a vengeance - It took me a whole day to do the interior of that and another half day to run the wires (hidden) for the sink through so the auto-electrician could wire it up. I'd rather paint lol.


I bet I could find da bag o weed under those pile of junks. Eh, I mean painting materials.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Softy said:


> I bet I could find da bag o weed under those pile of junks. Eh, I mean painting materials.


Strange (second) post :blink:. Do you dig around painters vans looking for weed often?


----------



## jmda (Nov 14, 2007)

Have a ladder rack on top, but here are some pics of the inside.


----------



## jmda (Nov 14, 2007)

Tooled Up - Mr Oblivious here (my wife likes to call me that ) just noticed you are in Scotland. My mother lives in Duns in the Borders.


----------



## colorfulpast (Jun 25, 2009)

LouisZerr said:


> http://www.danielskitchenbath.com/miscphotos.html
> 
> 
> scroll down about half way on that page...you'll get some ideas


Almost looks like this could be the vet's operating room. Well done!!


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

jmda said:


> Tooled Up - Mr Oblivious here (my wife likes to call me that ) just noticed you are in Scotland. My mother lives in Duns in the Borders.


I passed by there a few weeks ago on my way to Newcastle - Not through it but kind of around it. It's probably about 2 hours away from me. Does she like living out in the sticks? Is that where she originates from?


----------



## jmda (Nov 14, 2007)

She originates from Gateshead/Newcastle though she is not really a jordy (sp?). She spent 25 years over here on the east coast (New York City and Vermont) and then moved back home in 1990. She lived in Harrogate for 12 years or so and then moved to Scotland. I have not been over there to visit since 1997, sad to say. We have 5 kids, which makes it difficult to travel much. So she visits us once a year.


----------



## nofrills (Sep 10, 2011)

*shelving*



Tonyg said:


> I did mine a tad bit cheaper.


That is one of the best homemade set ups I have ever seen. Great job and I might try this in one of my ford vans. so thanks.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah I like your set up as well. I just have so much stuff . I think I am going to make that set up this week . For the step ladders on the side . Cuz I carry 1 six foot 1 4 ft 1 ft and 3 and a bench maybe I just got to many ladders .


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

This thread pulls at my heart. We joke about necro threads, but let us all remember our Brit brother TooledUp (Pete) who passed away last November.

Miss you brother


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

daArch said:


> This thread pulls at my heart. We joke about necro threads, but let us all remember our Brit brother TooledUp (Pete) who passed away last November.
> 
> Miss you brother


Sigh, I thought the same Bill.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Dittos. Every time a thread he posted in comes up............


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Reading this thread, I was looking forward to seeing the sink in his van, but I guess all the links are gone. 

I still see it in my mind's eye :thumbup:


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

daArch said:


> This thread pulls at my heart. We joke about necro threads, but let us all remember our Brit brother TooledUp (Pete) who passed away last November.
> 
> Miss you brother



I didn't know him as his lived and wrote here. Backed up and read some of his posts.....sorry I missed him.

As a note: went to his page and the only message is from Gabe and it sounds current. 

How about a respectful comment on him and seal his page?


----------

